# New Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers Videos for 2013



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like I neglected to post my videos from 2013 here. Sorry to anyone who is following this thread. Here they are. The first 5 are brand new songs, the rest are new videos of older songs I have done to replace the poor quality videos of the originals.





I'm the Grim Reaper




Brains on Your Pillow




Zombies in the Street




Let's Go Die and Rot




Werewolf in the Morning




I'm Dreaming of a New Body




Medley




Dry Bones




Introduction of the Skeleton Quartet

Enjoy!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

It's been a busy year in other parts of my life, so I have only two new offerings for 2014.

The latest new songs and videos, both shot on location of different Halloween events.

The first is a parody of Aretha Franklin's "Think". We call it "Stink"
Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers sing, "Stink" - YouTube





This one is a medley of some old Jazz standards. We call it our "Standards Medley" and it includes parodies of "As Time Goes By", "They Can't Take That Away From Me", and "All of Me".
Sindy Skinless and the Decomposers sing, "Standards Medley" - YouTube





I don't know why the video thumbnails are not showing in this post. They are done the same way as my previous post, but please click on the links to see the videos.


----------

